# Gear Mod on 2.8JTD, comments please



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Have seen on Web that there is a fifth gear mod on the 2.8JTD Fiat (around the 2004 year). After driving mine, the only "Beef" I have with it is that the 5th gear is "Too Long" at the differece between 4th and 5th is over 1000 RPM.
Don't really want to chip the van as power is fine up the gearbox, it's just that it dies on hills a bit and have to drop a gear to compensate. 

Anyone had one of these done?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I had the job done in October and then drove down to Spain. Makes a lot of difference. 
No more gear changing when averaging 50mph.
You can go down to 40mph and still pull away with out straining to gearbox.

Andy


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thought the Burstner A747 came standard with this? Ours (04) did!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm afraid I don't quite follow the logic in this thread, why would you want to do away with a very good "overdrive gear", which is very economical, to go to a lower gear which would be less economical. 
How much effort is it to change down?
Gary
8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you have a small light van the tall 5th gear is probably fine. But if your van is heavy the 2.8 does not have enough power on some hills to stay in 5th. So a lower 5th means the you will be able to stay in 5th on hills instead of changing down to 4th.

It is similar with our 160 multi jet if you get slowed down to 50 mph on a hill you have to change down to 5th gear. This is mainly due to a very tall 6th gear.

I will probably get ours re mapped to help solve this.


Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do consider a chip/re-map/power box, as they make a huge difference to the 2.8JTD holding 5th uphill, amongst other good things. 

That's for me on the 3500kg limit; if you are heavier presumably you still need all the help you can get!

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

greygit said:


> I'm afraid I don't quite follow the logic in this thread, why would you want to do away with a very good "overdrive gear", which is very economical, to go to a lower gear which would be less economical.
> How much effort is it to change down?
> Gary
> 8O


I think the logic is quite sound. The 'overdrive' gear is no longer economical if you have to compensate with a lot of heavy throttle nor indeed if you have to keep changing back to 4th. As Richard says it was probably fine when it was set up for a van but stick a motorhome body on the back and you've got a different animal.

It could well be more economical with a lower 5th gear.

JohnW


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

So how much time do you spend climbing hills in 5th as opposed to 6th ( or 4th instead of 5th ) ??

The highest gear ratio is often considered the cruising gear, giving good overall performance and economy.

IMO to lower the highest gear would be less than ideal !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Thought the Burstner A747 came standard with this? Ours (04) did!


Can anyone advise which fifth gear is fitted to the gearbox of 2.8jtd in a 2003 Arto 69G?

May I added another Q?
What is the Alternator capacity on this model? - Fiat Ducato manual is silent on this.

Geoff


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for you input guys, the problem with the comment made about remap/chip is my insurance company hiking up the price. 
I have been working in an industry where non declared "Modifications" void any claim (I know as I used to inspect vehicles after RTA's and report back my findings, typically it was the younger generation whom were mainly responsible).
As the insurance company doesn't see the gear modification as a "performance mod" and from what I understand that it comes from Fiat, they are happy to let be and carry on regardless.

Quote "Thought the Burstner A747 came standard with this? Ours (04) did!"
Weird you say that as met up with friends last night and their 03my Laika only has a difference of 600rpm. May be it come's as standard on chassis sourced abroad? If that's the case, us Brits have been shafted again .

I think your alternator spec would be 85AMPs, unless you have Cab A/C (120AMPS), or an automatic (150AMPS).
Esssenjay in Poole do this mod too as I've spent loads of time looking at that and the gearbox mod too :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*5th gear upgrade*

Just had my 5th gear uprated by Geo at Pecks Hill Garage, Mansfield.

Made quite a difference to the rev's driving over 60mph (it was pulling 3000rpm now just over 2000rpm at 60 mph). It suits my driving style and I appear to still have plenty of power for the motorway hills.

If anyone wants a low ratio 5th gear, I have one - low mileage

Steve


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Quote "Made quite a difference to the rev's driving over 60mph (it was pulling 3000rpm now just over 2000rpm at 60 mph). It suits my driving style and I appear to still have plenty of power for the motorway hills. "

So you have gone the other direction then?

Maybe the problem is the size of my van as I find it a royal pain flipping between 4th & 5th? Have a 25ft 4000kg set-up on this swift. It just hate's it on the hills (which we have a few in this country!!).


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Safeguard want to know about chip/re-map/power box (as do all insurance companies) but charges no extra premium.

Dave


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi spud_gun

I have a Hymer B544 with a weight of 3500kg on 15 inch wheels.

I do wonder if the 15 inch wheels are the key to why I prefer this setup.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have the 2.8 JTD and initially did not like the long 5th gear,too much changing down on even moderate hills,this is with 3500kg mgvw which I am very close to when fully laden.

After having it re-mapped to 160 bhp(was 127bhp)it is a much better vehicle to drive,more power and acceleration but more importantly less changing down on hills,I would recommend this mod. as I actually like the long 5th gear now.


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*5th gear*

Hi spud gun, I changed to the lower gear , as mentioned it runs higher in the revs on 15 inch wheels , the fuel economy improved and the driveability in 5th was good , the 16 inch wheels reduce the rpm and are the ideal set up with the lower gear,
if you travel mainly 60/ 65 , you will find a benefit
the job is easy and takes less than an hour, renew the circlip for the 5th gear hub as this wears and causes the gears to fail due to the gap created , 
rio


----------

